# The skinny Chi,help



## Biaggiosmom (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm not totally sure where to post this so if it's in the wrong place an admin is free to move it.

I have a 5 month old little Chi. He's 2lbs. He's been to the vet as needed and he has no parasites,or abnormalities that can be found but he's skinny. I've tried raw and it doesn't seem to help,I've tried other kibbles and he seems to put on a little weight and then a few days later I'll notice him looking skinny again. You can visibly see his hips and barely see his spine and you can see his ribs pretty well also. I dont' know what else to do. The vet says he's healthy and to just keep food down for him,which is what I do. But I'm worried to take him anywhere as I worry someone will think I abuse him or something. Right now I have him eating Stella and Chewys and I put a little liquid Dyne on his food to give him more vitamins. Any ideas,tips,suggestions please share. He's a playful little guy and I know he'd love meeting new people but I feel so bad because he's so thin.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

How is his appetite? What about his enerygy level, is he very active? 

You could try feeding him canned food. It usually has more calories.


----------



## Biaggiosmom (Nov 18, 2013)

He's very active,playful,etc. and I know being small means he'll burn it up quicker thats why I've been free feeding. The vet does agree that he should weigh more. I had thought about canned but any dog I've given it to in the past has always came down with loose stool so I really didn't want to go that route but I bought a couple of cans and had them sitting here but haven't given him any. I've also heard canned was really bad for the teeth and I'd would hate to get him to loving the canned and mess up his teeth.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

You might want to try Ziwipeak canned varieties. It is high quality "raw" canned food. Mine love it although they only get it as a topper to the freeze dried variety.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If you're giving new food,just introduce it very slowly mixed with the food he's having now,otherwise you'll upset his little tummy.Any pics you can post


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I wouldn't just change over to canned. But a little mixed with what he is getting now. I agree about the canned food. I give mine kibble and The Honest Kitchen.

However, canned can be healthier in that it doesn't have to have as many preservatives as dry.

I would use it just to get his weight up, if you are concerned about it. As long as he is eating food - he should be just fine!


----------



## Biaggiosmom (Nov 18, 2013)

I guess I feel so bad because he's so skinny. I'll try and grab some pictures when he sleeping cause if not you'll never see him be still.LOL


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know how the tiny's look if they haven't eaten enough.I have a 2lb chi and if she doesn't eat sometimes you can see straight away she's thiner


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a very skinny girl. You can see every bone on her. I ask the vet all the time about her not gaining weight. The vets response is it's her frame and she's built like that, like a greyhound. I gave her a lions cut one time just to see what she would look like. My family was so upset when they saw her because you could see everything. My oldest male has hardly any waist line. My vet called him fat. I told the vet he's not fat, he has a curve. And she replied "if you use your imagination. You should be able to feel the back rib nicely". So I have a fat and skinny chihuahua.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would avoid free feeding in an underweight dog. By feeding to a schedule you should create an appetite and an excitement for food. Some dogs aren't very food motivated and eat less than they need when food is constantly available.
Make sure whatever food you choose is top quality, so he doesn't need to eat as much.
I struggled to keep weight on Harley when he was younger, he just couldn't eat enough. I feed raw, so switched lighter meats like rabbit and chicken for fattier cuts of heart, lamb, pork and tripe etc. I also fed several small meals, usually at least 4, as much as he wanted at each meal. He also ate more if it was easy to eat, so minced (ground) meat was included so he didn't have to work to eat it. Offering lots of variety kept him interested too. It took a while, but he got there and now eats a normal quantity of food and maintains his weight well.


----------



## Biaggiosmom (Nov 18, 2013)

Here are a couple of pictures. Due to his colors its hard to tell in a picture.


----------



## Biaggiosmom (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry didn't know how to post the actual pictures.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think your chi looks great!! With a lion cut, it looks worse than it really is. Yes she is thin, but not emaciated. Some dogs just are thin. (Wish mine were!)


----------



## goldenrule3 (Aug 17, 2013)

when we first rescued oliver her was emaciated. he's gained about a pound since then. to me he looked fairly bony but the vet said he's fine, just taller & skinnier than my other 2


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think Biaggio is too thin either. He is on the lean side, which is good for his joints etc and will fill out as he grows up. Don't limit his food, and keep feeding the best quality foods, I think he will soon put some muscle on which will make him look less thin. People are used to seeing overweight dogs, I would rather see them at his weight.
At 5 months i would be feeding 3 times a day anyway, maybe try 4 if that suits him better.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with Stella. He is thin, but not emaciated. Feeding him 4x a day as she suggested might help. Do not limit his food. They fill out as they get older. Also, at about 3 years old and up, you will be looking for ways to satisfy him with less food!! Chis will pork out quickly if you are not careful! But that comes when he is older!

Now we need some pictures so we can see "him!"


----------

